# Campsite for th Open Golf 14-20th July



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Caravan/Motorhome accommodation close to Birkdale and The Open Golf
Available Monday 14th July to Sunday 20th July
Tawd Vale Scout Campsite
Lowry Hill Lane 
Lathom 
West Lancs
L40 5UL 
contact: [email protected] 
Limited numbers - own sanitation essential 
Phone 01695 722 866 before 8pm.
Fees:
£10 per night per van plus £5 per night per person for more than two occupants


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

How fars that from the golf club. please?


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Newbough nr Lathom to Royal Birkdale is 11.5 Miles and not much in the way of direct public transport!


----------

